# Good Outing At Randleman Lake NC



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Friend of mine had a good day at Randleman, catching bass shallow in 48 degree water.
Picture heavy, but the fish are nice. Got them on jigs and Rogue jerk baits.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Great fish! Awesome day! But 1st n 3rd pic is definitely same exact pic. Unless he caught a fish about the same size and was able to have them beech trees right against his right elbow the exact same way lol.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

ducky152000 said:


> Great fish! Awesome day! But 1st n 3rd pic is definitely same exact pic. Unless he caught a fish about the same size and was able to have them beech trees right against his right elbow the exact same way lol.


Probably just a mistake upload...


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

it nice to just see somebody catching fish in open water. thanks for sharing the pictures.
sherman


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I just enjoyed seeing the pictures. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Its the same. I am a spastic posting sometimes..lol


----------

